# Rose breasted gross beaks



## TrishnColtonBirders (Mar 15, 2011)

I put some meal worms out hoping to get some blue birds, no such luck yet but I'm hoping.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

They like ashes as well. Use to see them in numbers inside the outdoor fireplace at camp. A local told me they like to fan their feathers in the ashes.....He also said they migrate to Mexico every winter.

Marc


----------

